# How about sending our love to Becky and Heini



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have missed Becky and Heini so much, I pmed Becky a couple weeks ago she needs our love, so while praying for her I came up with a idea, how about we get together and send her cards of encouragement and love, I can only imagine how this would uplift our Becky, if intersted pm me I will give you my address and you can send them to me and I'll send them all together. I'm thinking I will send them on the 15th of Oct. so come on family we need to send some love and good thoughts to our Becky in Germany, oh don't forget Heini:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a wonderful idea - I sent you a PM. I miss Becky and Heini !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific idea, Paula. I miss them so much. :mellow: Will PM you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wonderful idea!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, great idea, Paula!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd love to send Becky and Heini a card. This is a great idea Paula!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome idea! The T's and I are in!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel outta the loop here...what is going on?? Is everything ok, I hope...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Fabulous idea, Paula, sending you a pm. Heini Adventures always put a smile on my face, I would like to return the favor to Becky now.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would love to send Becky a card paula .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that it is an AWESOME idea  count me in!! I sure miss them here SO MUCH!!! 

hmm! I remember the last time I sent B&B something, it took the package forever to reach her  

I see that there is more possibility for a quick shipment of the card to reach them from Snowy, Crystal and I if it was sent directly from where I am to Becky and Heini in Germany...than if I sent it to you first then you send to Germany (I am afraid by the time the package reach, you will be in that trip that you told me about) 

Besides, it makes more sense this way since Germany is closer to where we are. 

Tell you what, I will send the card to the post office to ship to Germany the same day you do with the rest from the US ... Is that also fine to do? 

what a thoughtful and wonderful idea, my friend (hugs)


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness - what is wrong with Becki and Heini?
I have missed so much, but would also love to send her a card as she was one of the people who's video's I followed with interest.

I hope she is ok  Please keep me in the loop for the card sending x


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me know what you want to do,maybe a care package? A "we care" package...little token of caring,toys and other feel good things for both Becki and Heini.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump:yes: make sure you *PM* me if you want to be apart of the love box going to Becky


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Count me in! I was thinking of sending Becky and Heini a care package and like the care package idea!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I do too. Paula - do we know anything about how Becky is? Just wondering as far as writing the card. You got my PM right?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Katkoota said:


> I think that it is an AWESOME idea  count me in!! I sure miss them here SO MUCH!!!
> 
> hmm! I remember the last time I sent B&B something, it took the package forever to reach her
> 
> ...


 

great idea Kat:chili: she's going to love being hugged by us


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I do too. Paula - do we know anything about how Becky is? Just wondering as far as writing the card. You got my PM right?


 
yes, she's not doing very well, she didn't go into detail but you could read between the lines, we need to send her our love and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Let me know what you want to do,maybe a care package? A "we care" package...little toekn of caring,toys and other feel good things.





mysugarbears said:


> Count me in! I was thinking of sending Becky and Heini a care package and like the care package idea!


It would cost alot to send to Germany, my thought was a card, but if some of you want to send her a gift how about a gift card from a store on the internet, then she could get what she liked


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> It would cost alot to send to Germany, my thought was a card, but if some of you want to send her a gift how about a gift card from a store on the internet, then she could get what she liked


I like that idea. Can all cards be used in Europe as well as the US? Thought I heard something about some issues with shipping or something. Should it be for her or Heini? I was thinking her but could do either.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I like that idea. Can all cards be used in Europe as well as the US? Thought I heard something about some issues with shipping or something. Should it be for her or Heini? I was thinking her but could do either.


I have no idea about card issues but if your thinking of getting one you might check with the company your getting it from. I'm thinking Becky but if someone wants to do something else so be it, remember my idea was a card so for those who want and can spend more great, but sending a card is great too, it's not about material things it's about sharing our love. I know Becky will be thrilled with a card as well as a gift


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, did you get my PM?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

angel's mom said:


> Paula, did you get my PM?


 
no, try sending it again


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I sent you a PM last night. Hope you received it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sending tons of love to Becky and Heini. We love you dearly so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*If you haven't received a pm from me with my address please pm again, for some unknown reason some arien't getting through:blink::w00t:*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - did you get mine from a few minutes ago?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Paula - did you get mine from a few minutes ago?


 
yes and I sent you another pm


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I'm checking in to let you know i created a card for Becky and i am going to send it to you tomorrow.....have things changed???


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no, but many arien't getting my pms:angry:
By the way LOVE your new siggy:aktion033::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> yes and I sent you another pm


Now I'm not getting your PMs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> By the way LOVE your new siggy:aktion033::wub:


 
Thank you!!!!! :chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm making a card tomorrow and will get it in the mail to you in the next day or so, Paula.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Count me in,in case you didn't get my PM. I have to be away for the week but I will have my computer,so I can check in.. Al is home with the dogs,he wanted to stay home with them and not kennel them ..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> It would cost alot to send to Germany, my thought was a card, but if some of you want to send her a gift how about a gift card from a store on the internet, then she could get what she liked


It can be a little expensive,I sent cereal boxes and it cost $13.
Maybe we can FTD some flowers?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sent you another pm. Hope you receive this one.


Linda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i want to send a card too ! !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine will be in the mail to you tomorrow


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If anyone wants Becki's address,let me know,please PM me,I don't think I should post it publicly,since it can be easily Googled...but I'm happy to share ti if anyone wants it.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I sent my care pkg. priority mail. Paula, you should have received my package yesterday.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

suzimalteselover said:


> I sent my care pkg. priority mail. Paula, you should have received my package yesterday.


 
no I haven't received it, I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> If anyone wants Becki's address,let me know,please PM me,I don't think I should post it publicly,since it can be easily Googled...but I'm happy to share ti if anyone wants it.


 
Michelle I was going to send everything together in one small box, but for those who want to send more, or would like to send it themselves that's great, please let me know, I do want to send the package on the 15th. 
I have received one card so from Toledo Ohio, I have no idea who it is, so make sure you put your user name on the envelope and in the card for Becky


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get something together today for her and put it in the post tomorrow. I just got home.
I was out of state but took my 2 lap tops and my Droid phone so I could still vote 6 times per day and check in on SM!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Michelle I was going to send everything together in one small box, but for those who want to send more, or would like to send it themselves that's great, please let me know, I do want to send the package on the 15th.
> I have received one card so from Toledo Ohio, I have no idea who it is, so make sure you put your user name on the envelope and in the card for Becky


Wow Toledo,that's close to me,like 48 miles... Hope they're on the forum,we can always plan a mid-west get together..


----------

